# Mogrify... How to create drop shadows?



## rjx (Oct 13, 2010)

I have searched google for the answer and was unsuccessful. I saw a lot of discussion regarding mogrify and drop shadows, yet I didn't find a process of how to actually do it.

I tried creating extra boarders on the right side and bottom of the image, with various shades of gray and didn't like the results. Isn't there a way to make real drop shadows in mogrify?

I am using LR 3.2

Thanks


----------



## Mark Sirota (Oct 13, 2010)

Nope. This is a limitation of Imagemagick's mogrify command, upon which LR/Mogrify 2 is built.


----------



## rjx (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. You're reply made me learn how to do it in CS5, so that is good I guess. It's actually easy to do. But it would be nice if I could use it in mogrify and have the border / drop shadow / watermark all done with a click of a button.

Take care.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Oct 16, 2010)

Come to think of it, you actually could do it, I think. You'd have to build a separate rectangular shadow image, which then you'd scale and underlay on the Mogrify command line. Mogrify can't build it and underlay it in the same command, but if it already exists I think it should be possible. I haven't tried, and probably won't have time this weekend.


----------

